# Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg



## Jonez (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander!

ich bin zum Studieren nach Hamburg gekommen und habe nun mit der Elbe und Alster schöne Raubfischreviere direkt vor der Tür.
Leider habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem Gummifischen und bisher auch noch keinen einzigen Zander gefangen #t
Ich war in den letzten 2 Wochen 5 mal im Hafen(Baumwall - Sandtorhöft) unterwegs, jedoch musste ich leider immer als Schneider nach Hause gehen. (Es gab jedoch auch Fehlbisse -.- )

Beim Angeln selbst ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich meine Rute ziemlich weich ist.
- Cormoran Blackstar CM "Sea"Titanium 20-50g 

Vllt ist deshalb der Anhieb nicht richtig "durchgekommen"...

Nun suche ich eine schöne Peitsche & Rolle für die Elbe, mit der ich in den Hafenbecken und auch mal im Hauptstrom fischen kann.
Da ich bald Geburtstag hab, kann es schon was "Vernünftiges" sein.

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir Tipps zum Kauf oder auch Empfehlungen aus eigener Erfahrung geben könnt

Für die Alster habe ich noch eine Abu Devil 2,40 15-30g im Petto, auf die eine 2000er Ryobi Applause montiert ist, aber denke da hab ich in der Elbe keine Chance mit?!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für hoffentlich viele, nette und hilfreiche Antworten!!! |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Was darf der Spass denn kosten ?


----------



## Jonez (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Am besten beides zusammen so 250€.
Wenn es etwas viel besseres für einen Preis unter 300 gibt wäre das auch noch akzeptabel...|bigeyes


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Nicht schlecht die preisklasse für einen studenten 

Ich hatte in letzter zeit folgende ruten in der hand die mich überzeugt haben/hätten! (neben anderen die es nicht getan hätten)
- Fox rage shad hammer in 2,70m (kommt auch mit großen gummis gut zurecht!)
- greys prowla in 8´ (schönes mittelding)
- greys prowla specialist (fische ich seit dem winter, ist am strom ab und zu etwas überfordert, in stehenden gewässern absolut geil)

sind jedenfalls echt klasse ruten! haben alle drei sehr straffe, schnelle blanks die den anhieb gut durchbringen
bei Rollen habe ich leider nicht so die Ahnung
viel erfolg


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich fische seit kurzem die Shimano Yasei Aspius in 270. Schau mal auf der HP von Veit Wilde. Der schreibt da paar Worte. Rolle? Such ich selbst noch eine Vernünftige.


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Ich kann die Fox Rage Spin 20-50 empfehlen, die Fische ich am Rhein und kann Gummis von 5-15cm werfen mit Köppen bis 30g. Oder du nimmst eine Sportex Black Pearl mit 60 g Wg die ist leichter und nicht so Kopflastig wie die Fox, damit kannst du dann auch 15g Wobbler weiter werfen als mit der Fox, weil die ein kleines bisschen weicher ist den die Fox ist total hart.


----------



## Jonez (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

 Danke schonmal für die Antworten, aber da geht noch was ! 
Auch in sachen Rolle...

@Aalredl: Arbeiten neben dem Studium ist für solche Vorhaben ganz wichtig:g 

@ Frettchen: Die Aspius hatte ich auch schon im Visier... hast du mit der Erfahrung an einem Fluss wie der Elbe?


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

In der Elbe sollte du eine Rute mit etwas mehr Wurfgewicht nehmen
z.b Quantum Magic Zander Stick.

Rolle z.b die Escalade 1140 

Köder: Kyoptos und Hairy Mairy !!!!

Am besten du geht mal in einem Angelshop läßt dich beraten
z.b Gummitanke oder BAC Bergedorfer Angelcenter
die fischen selber auf Zander und können dir wertvolle Tipps geben.

Ansonsten guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232026
dort kannst du noch viele Tipps bekommen und Angler die dich "an die Hand nehmen"


----------



## torf1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Moin,

ich stand vor der selben Frage vor ein paar Wochen und es ist bei mir ne Biomaster C5000 und ne Diaflash 270XH bei raus gekommen.
gut die Diaflash ist vllt ein wenig zu hart, jedoch wollte ich sie auch zum Hechtangeln mit gummis nehmen. 
aber die Biomaster sehr geil! angelshop Brüggen hat ab donnerstag ne aktion lauf mit 50€ gutschein, musst mal auf deren Page schauen.

Grüße


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich fische die Aspius in der Mosel. In Sachen Elbe ist Veit der Profi. Der fischt die da auch.


----------



## Jonez (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Nochmals Danke für die Antworten...

Bei der Biomaster wäre ich ja leider schon mit 219€ allein für die Rolle dabei :/ , wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass ich die nicht gerne hätte 

Was haltet ihr von der Stradic 4000 fc ? die kann man im Ausverkauf für 145€ bekommen...


----------



## powerpauer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
eine gute rolle zum gufien muss nicht immer teuer sein,halbe Deutschland fischt die Spro Rollen Die Red und Black Arc sind zu zeit günstig zu bekommen,schau dir die beide an für das geld sind sie sehr zu empfehlen.

#h


----------



## torf1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Biomaster kostet in der 5000 ausführung zur zeit 199 bei moritz nord.
würde ich dir auch empfehlen dort mal zu schauen!


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

@Torf 1
Wenn der TE ein Buget von 250€ hat
warum soll er dann schon 200 € für eine Rolle ausgeben ??? 
dann bleiben noch 50 € für eine Rute !!

Meines Erachtens ist es zum Zander angeln im HH Hafen viel wichtiger eine gute Rute zu haben !!
Mit einer 100€ Rolle wäre man auch schon ganz gut bedient.


----------



## ZanderSven (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Schau dir mal die Gold Arc von Spro an!Super geile Rolle zu dem Kurs!
Die Sportex Black Pearl fische ich selber im Rhein in 2.75 in 60 g Wg ist schon ein feines Rütchen zu dem Kurs und dabei die Gold Arc.
Bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Jonez (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Merlin schrieb:


> Köder: Kyoptos und Hairy Mairy !!!!



Welche Farben und Größen haben sich denn bewehrt?#6


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Versuch mal  Quantum Hairy Mary
Größe  :  10 und 14cm
Farben : Amber Jack , Xmas und Opening Night .


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Jonez schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Stradic 4000 fc ? die kann man im Ausverkauf für 145€ bekommen...



Für den Kurs würde ich die Stradic FJ vorziehen. 
Habe ich als 2500er und 3000er. Astreine Kurbeln


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Und es gibt noch etliche mehr... Keitech Fat Impact, Keitech Easy Shiner, Stint, Lunker City Schaker, etc, etc...

Größen zw. 7 und 16 cm


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch etliche mehr... Keitech Fat Impact, Keitech Easy Shiner, Stint, Lunker City Schaker, etc, etc...
> 
> Größen zw. 7 und 16 cm


 
Wahnsinn was du alles kennst |supergri

die Frage war aber mehr :
Welche Köder benutzen Zanderangler bzw fangen zur Zeit im Hamburger Hafen ? |rolleyes


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Moin,
besorg dir bloß ne bretthart Rute! Du brauchst beim Anschlagen halt echt den nötigen Bumms! Hab mir die Aspius in 3 m geholt und die soll von der Aktion wohl ein bisschen weicher sein als die 270er. Musste feststellen das die Rute definitiv zu weich ist. 
N Kumpel von mir fischt ne Greys prowla specialist mit nem wg von 70-100 gr! Die Rute ist nen richtiger Knüppel! Wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich mir die auch zulegen. Als Rolle würd ich dir ne shimano aernos in 3000 empfehlen! Optisch ansprechend und kostet knapp 100 Euro! 

Lg und Petri Heil HHjung 93


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was du alles kennst |supergri
> 
> die Frage war aber mehr :
> Welche Köder benutzen Zanderangler bzw fangen zur Zeit im Hamburger Hafen ? |rolleyes



;+ freundliche leute hier... :m


----------



## Jonez (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Also ich fand die bisherigen Antworten alle sehr nett und hilfreich.#6
 Werde mir die empfohlenen Ruten, Rollen & Köder alle mal genauer anschauen.
Hairy Mary wird meine Köderbox auf jedenfall erweitern!

Easy Shiner und Kopyto fische ich bereits, jedoch wie gesagt bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Aber die letzten Wochen soll im Hafen ja eh nicht so viel gegangen sein?!


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/product_info.php?products_id=1355?refID=300&language=de 

Diese Rute fische ich seit Jahren an der Elbe bei Barby. Allerdings in der 2,45cm Ausführung. Mit dem Stock bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren und konnte damit auch einige Welse von 120cm+ bändigen.
Die Rute ist etwas kopflastig, was für eine größere Rolle spricht und somit in der Kombi auch für große Fische geeignet ist.


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Als Rute ist die Aspius schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich würde meine nie her geben und stehe nach wie vor voll hinter meiner Empfehlung dazu. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit eine Shimano Lesath XH fische (ok, die fällt preislich aus der Wahl des TE), welche wirklich ein richtiger Knüppel ist und zwischenzeitlich mal wieder die Aspius benutzt hatte. Mit schweren Jigköpfen war sie mir dann für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weich. Ich habe die Aspius zwar auch schon mit 16er Gummis gefischt, aber in Verbindung mit Köpfen jenseits der 20 g, welche man in der Elbe bei HH manchmal braucht, ist das dann nicht mehr die ganz optimale Lösung. Um es anders auszurücken: Für die meist gebräuchlichen Gewichte und Ködergrößen, die ich so in HH und Umgebung nutze, ist die Aspius topp, aber das Potential nach oben fehlt ein wenig.
Ich würde deshalb für dieses Gewässer lieber doch eine etwas kräftigere Rute kaufen. Heiße Tipps (selbst gefischt und für gut befunden): Shimano Speedmaster XH 2,70 m oder die bereits von einem anderen User empfohlene Greys Prowla Specialist. 
Also Rolle würde ich angesichts des Gesamtbugets keine Shimano nehmen, sondern eher eine Ryobi Zauber bzw. eine der Arcs von Spro.


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Also ich würde dir auch zu einer "brettharten" Rute raten
Die von Veit empfohlene Speedmaster halte ich auch für  zu weich...
  Ich würde dir auch eher zu einer Greys Prowla Specialist, oder Crypton Manie bzw Zander Stick raten.
Die Rollen Vorschläge finde ich auch gut


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Die Zander Stick? Also ich weiß nicht, ob es davon inzwischen eine neue Version gibt, aber die, die ich mal hatte, war verglichen zu den Ruten, die ich danach gefischt habe eine Katastrophe. Bin damals von Zander Stick auf Speedmaster (aus erster Generation, mit dem geteilten Griff) gewechselt und fand, dass die Ruten ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht waren. Die aktuelle Version der Speedmaster AX ist sogar noch etwas härter.


----------



## Jonez (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

So ich habe gestern mal bei Moritz-Nord angerufen, die mir zu meinen Vorstellungen folgendes Equipment empfohlen haben:
Rute:
- Shimano Diaflash XT-A 270 XH Spinnrute 2,70m / 50-100 g
- Greys blablabla Wobbler LS? (hat zu schnell geredet am Telefon|supergri)

Rolle:
- Ryobi Zauber CF 2000 - 3000
- Penn Battle 3000
- Shimano Renium
- Spro Zalt Arc
- Shimano Technium

Was haltet ihr davon? Die Diaflash wurde in dem Thread ja auch schon genannt..

(Super, dass es für dieses Thema in 2,5 Tagen schon 3 Seiten Beiträge gibt |laola


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

@jonez
Ich würde mich an den Vorschlägen halten die hier genannt worden sind.
und ich würde spaßeshalber nocheinmal in der Gummitanke beim Angelshop Brüggen oder im Bac anrufen.


----------



## Donald84 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Ist Moritz-Nord gleich Moritz Kaltenkirchen?

Ich würde die mal raten, nach Kaltenkirchen zu fahren. Die haben dort gute Angebote. Im Winter gabs dort die Rocke für 170 od. 190 EUR, super Rute, wenn dir 20g-Köpfe mit 12cm Ködern reichen. Wie Veit schon meinte, in der Elbe ist das manchmal etwas knapp, da würde ich dir die Greys Prowla Specialist bis 80 od. 100g od. Speedmaster XH empfehlen. Die Diaflash hab ich nie gefischt, man liest aber nicht nur gutes...


----------



## powerpauer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
ein Anruf bei askari |kopfkrat


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Jonez schrieb:


> @Aalredl: Arbeiten neben dem Studium ist für solche Vorhaben ganz wichtig:g



dann geht es dir wie mir. nur ist der/mein studentenlohn ein witz


----------



## Jonez (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Ist Moritz-Nord gleich Moritz Kaltenkirchen?



Jap...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Jonez schrieb:


> So ich habe gestern mal bei Moritz-Nord angerufen, die mir zu meinen Vorstellungen folgendes Equipment empfohlen haben:
> Rute:
> - Shimano Diaflash XT-A 270 XH Spinnrute 2,70m / 50-100 g
> Also ich war die Woche mal mehrere der "preiswerteren" Shimano Ruten begrabbeln..umgehauen haben die mich nicht.Die Rückstellkraft war durch die Bank mehr so lala.Da hatte eine nebenstehende 20- 60 g WG Pezon +Michel Gunki Hi weitaus mehr Bums..für weniger Geld
> ...



Tja..Qual der Wahl|kopfkrat
Meine Empfehlung :
Rute:Fox Rage Spin H oder eine der Greys.Die Fox unbedingt mal irgendwo probewedeln..den rel.dünnen Korkgriff mag nicht jeder!
Rolle:Ryobi Artica oder Spro Black Arc


----------



## Jonez (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Jetzt hab ich ja eine ordentliche Liste!:vik:

Werde damit nächste Woche mal die Angelshops abklappern...
melde mich dann nochmal was bei rumgekommen ist :k

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich bischer so engagiert beteiligt haben!#6
(Vllt. hat dann ja jemand bock auf ne Zandersession? )


----------



## Esox10 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Moin Jonez,

ich hätte eine Zander-Kombo zu verkaufen!

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2,70m 15-40gramm

Rolle: Shimano Twin Power FC 4000 mit 0,12 Spider Wire

War mit der Kombo immer sehr zufrieden und wer die Skeletor kennt, weiß das sie mehr kann, als angegeben!

Kombo soll 250 euro kosten

Mfg Christian


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



Esox10 schrieb:


> Moin Jonez,
> 
> ich hätte eine Zander-Kombo zu verkaufen!
> 
> ...



Gibts neu aber preiswerter|kopfkrat
Rolle:http://www.angeln-shop.de/DE/shop/2...590-4569-b1a6-79917971f80b/productdetail.aspx

Rute:http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...15-40g-Spinrute-Hammerprei_c159_p20940_x2.htm


----------



## Esox10 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Moin,
 Upsi, Schreibfehler!!!
Ist die Twin Power!!! 

Mfg


----------



## powerpauer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
würde die Rute nicht nehmen  für den ström kann etwas mehr sein.|rolleyes


----------



## Esox10 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Moin,

also ich habe mit der Rute 12er Gufi`s mit 30gramm Köpfen ohne Probleme geworfen!

Aber jeder hat ja sein eigenen Geschmack! |supergri

Mfg


----------



## smith1337 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

hi @all,

hab die Rute bis vor kurzem auch gefischt sowohl an der Elbe als auch auf der Ostsee... sehr gute Rückmeldung und genug Rückrad bzw Rückstellvermögen... für mittlere Köder genau richtig. Stehe nicht so auf geteilte Griff und der Umstand dass ein guter Bekannter nach tatkräftiger Hilfe bei uns auf dem Bau kein Geld annehmen wollte, hat meine skeletor den Besitzer gewechselt


----------



## Jonez (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

So war gestern mal "shoppen" 
könnt ja gucken auf was es hinausgelaufen ist :g

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/3686/img3948600x400.jpg

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/3247/img3947600x400.jpg

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9389/img3955600x400.jpg

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/7938/img3961600x400.jpg

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen netten Tipps!!!
Wir sehen uns am Wasser:m
Petri Heil!


----------



## Merlin (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

#6chic.
Die armen Zander


----------



## powerpauer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
schöne einkaufe, schreib Bitte wie macht sich deine kombo am Gewässer,bin auf die Ruten test gespannt Köder große und Rückmeldung würde mich schön interessieren.

Gruß P.


----------



## riverboy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo !

Glückwunsch für die neue Ausrüstung  ! Hat deine Rute (40-80 WG) Ein-oder Zweistegringe ? Hatte die Version mit 50-100 g WG in der Hand, die war mir ein bisschen zu hart und kopflastig. Der Händler sagte die Version mit 20-50 g WG sei ideal, hatte sie aber nicht vorrätig. Die hat Einstegringe (außer dem Leitring). Ich bevorzuge aber für den härteren Einsatz Ruten mit Zweistegringen.
Wie ist die Rute ausbalanciert ? Meine Erfahrung ist,daß heutzutage viele Ruten, die eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sind, zwar leicht aber zu kopflastig sind. Wobei die Rollen immer leichter wurden da Materialien wie Rarenium, Zaion, Magnesium usw. in größerem Umfang verbaut werden und dadurch es immer schwieriger wird die Balance Rute-Rolle herzustellen.
Gruß riverboy#:


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



riverboy schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Wobei die Rollen immer leichter wurden da Materialien wie Rarenium,  in größerem Umfang verbaut werden



Rarenium? Sowas ähnliches wie Kryptonit? |supergri
Dachte der Werkstoff bei Shimano heisst CI4


----------



## riverboy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Klar CI 14 #d.
Schon wieder ein Besserwisser, aber ich denke alle wissen was gemeint war


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*



riverboy schrieb:


> Klar CI 14 #d.
> Schon wieder ein Besserwisser, aber ich denke alle wissen was gemeint war



CI *4* heisst der Werkstoff |supergri


----------



## riverboy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Zitate von Thunderstuck
[Rarenium? Sowas ähnliches wie Kryptonit? |supergri
Dachte der Werkstoff bei Shimano heisst CI4 		
CI *4* heisst der Werkstoff |supergri]
Ach so ich dachte der Werkstoff heißt Rarenium !
Der *Klug*******r* gehört zur Gattung Mensch und zeichnet sich durch hochtrabendes, besserwisserisches Geschwafel aus, mit dem er den Anschein erwecken will, besonders intelligent zu sein. Dabei hält er es für äußerst wichtig, zu jedem gesprochenen Wort einen Kommentar (den sogenannten _Klugschiss_) abzugeben, egal ob er nach seiner Meinung gefragt wurde oder nicht. 
Durch dieses zwanghafte Verhalten macht sich der Klug*******r bei seinen Mitmenschen sehr schnell unbeliebt.


----------



## Thunderstruck (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Du versuchst also geistige Umnachtung mit Beleidigungen zu kompensieren?!


----------



## riverboy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Beleidigung |rolleyes ???....Neeee.
Finde nur, daß Leute die nichts Konstruktives einer Diskussion beitragen können, besser die Klappe halten sollten, bevor sie besserwisserisch, mit Wortklaubereien, die Forumsteilnehmer langweilen. :q


----------



## Thunderstruck (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

*Klug*******r* ist für Dich also keine Beleidigung?
Okay.

Ich erklär es Dir nochmal:
Wenn Du einen Werkstoff mit Rarenium bezeichnest, ist es schlichtweg falsch. Das ist eine Rollenbezeichnung und kein Material.
Wäre genauso als wenn Du sagen würdest die Karosse eines Auto ist aus Mercedes S500 und nicht aus Stahl/Alu
Das hat nichts mit Wortklauberei zu tun.


----------



## powerpauer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
bin immer noch gespannt auf der erste fishing Bericht wie macht sich das combo an Gewässer,Köder Kontakt und köder große Kopfe Gewicht würde mich sehr sehr interessieren


----------



## Jonez (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hey,
der Bericht kommt sobald ich es ans Wasser geschafft habe.
Diese Woche war es bei mir zeitlich sehr eng :c
Werde morgen und Sonntag fischen gehen und dann einen Bericht zu der Kombo hier reinstellen


----------



## powerpauer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo 
ja das würde ganz gut zu wissen wie sich dein combo macht,bin richtig auf die Rute Bericht gespannt,die rolle habe ich schön in der Hand gehabt fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt die Blade Allu von mitchell etwas besser meine persönliche Eindruck,der lauf wahr etwas besser und die Stabilität denke ich auch,aber wie schön gesagt nur meine Eindruck,es kann sein das du richtig glücklich mit deine rolle werden kannst und das ist gut so  #6

Gruß P.


----------



## Jonez (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Soooo,
ich war gestern das erste Mal mit meiner neuen Kombo am Wasser und muss sagen : einfach top!!
Über den direkten Kontakt zum Blank der Rute merkt man sogar die vibration des gummischwanzes :m und das Aufschlagen des Bleikopfes wird natürlich auch super übertragen.
Durch die leichte und sehr dünne Rute(griff) kann man, wie ich finde sehr "sportlich" fischen und schnell reagieren.
Die Rolle ist wie ich finde top! Super Schnurverlegung und mit der hohen Übersetzung kann man seinen Köder abwechselungsreich durch das Wasser  führen.

Das Beste aber ist, dass ich sofort meinen ersten Zander überlisten konnte. Zwar nur ein 53er, jedoch war der Drill durch die harten Kopfschläge sehr aufregend. Die Rute macht trotz der steifen Aktion auch mit "kleineren" Fischen extrem Spaß!!! 
:vik:


----------



## powerpauer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

@ jonez
Hallo würde schön langsam zeit hab die ganze zeit gewartet auf dein Bericht welche Köder große und welche Bleikopfe hast benutzt.


----------



## Jonez (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Habe mit nem 14,5 cm shad mit Gabelschwanz geangelt...
Bauch war Gelb, Rücken und Flosse Rot... 
Weiß leider nicht wie der Name des Shads ist, da er ein Geschenk war...
Köder is nach der Attacke jedoch futsch! 
Hab aufgrund der realtiv starken Strömung mit 20g Rundköpfen gefischt.(auflaufend Wasser) musste jedoch später die Stelle wechseln, weil mein Köder mit 20g nicht mehr auf den Grund kam und ich nix Schwereres dabei hatte.


----------



## bazawe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Hallo Jonez,

packt die Rute noch 28er Köpfe ?

Danke bazawe


----------



## Jonez (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Also da sie im WG mit 40-80g angegeben ist, müsste sie sich auch in diesem Bereich noch wohl fühlen... kommt eben dann drauf an ob du son Gummilatschen dranhängst oder nen shad.. #6


----------



## degl (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

Ja....ja............nur ein 53er...............erstmal Petrie dazu, denn der mußte auch erst überlistet werden.

Da ich auch auf der "Suche" nach ner "Neuen" bin, kommen mir deine Erfahrungen zu gute, wenngleich ich die Rute dann auch im NOK einsetzen will.......also nicht nur Elbe............
Denke es ist bald wieder ein besuch in KaKi fällig|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## Jonez (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zanderneuling! Hardwaresuche für Hamburg*

.. Ja kann die Rute nur empfehlen!
Man sollte sie aber im Laden mal in die Hand nehmen, denn nicht jeder mag den "schlanken" Griff! 
Am Wochenende gehts wieder ans Wasser!:vik:


----------

